

Sticker Works Like an Anti-Mosquito Force Field - WestCoastJustin
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/08/this-little-sticker-works-like-an-anti-mosquito-forcefield/

======
jared314
Judging from the mentioned 2011 paper [0], it makes everything smell like CO2
to the mosquito. So, it can't track anything at "long" distances. While DEET
works by neurologically making things "smell different" [1].

[0]
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v474/n7349/full/nature1...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v474/n7349/full/nature10081.html)

[1] [http://phys.org/news/2011-09-deet-
insects.html](http://phys.org/news/2011-09-deet-insects.html)

